# Chagrin River Steelhead Report



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

Fished Chagrin River for the first time yesterday. Nice to get out and try something new besides the Rocky. Went 2 for 3 on the PowerBait trout worms under the float. Fished by some other guys and between the 4 of us we hooked about 12 fish in an hour, they were throwing jig n maggot. Most fish were in the 16-18 inch range. One was 24 in. Water is very clear, at least 24 in of visibility. Thinking either the Vermilion or the Cuyahoga today. Anyone know if the Vermilion is fishable today?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. Sounds like things are heating up.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Where at on the chagrin? I went to daniels park not long ago and got skunked, was out for about 8 hours


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Those fish are jacks. They just run up to eat eggs. I have not seen or heard of many big SH being caught. Got 1 my only time out this yr at Chagrin. Runs seem to be getting smaller every year.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have caught a mixture of pigs and jacks. It changes by the day. It seems as if the pigs state down low for a day and then make their move.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I have yet to catch any jacks, but I'm fishing far from the river mouth. On average 2/3 fish per trip, and generally 3/5 hours per. Most of the fish I have caught have turned darker, so they are not fresh fish. Most have been right around 26" or so. Spawn witu Orange sac has been the ticket.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks all! Is the river still pretty clear since the last rain has come through?


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

I walked it with a buddy on Sunday morning. We started right at dawn. We walked from Todd to Daniels. The water was a touch high and muddier than I would have liked. We only saw one fish that surfaced for a moment in a big run, not even sure what it was. A lot of other people out there not catching anything. The east branch was cleared out a little more with nice color but we did not get that far up it before we had to leave.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Reminder to all. The east branch of the chagrin is private property. Willoughby and Waite Hill police will issue tickets.


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

How far up does it become private property? Are there any public stretches at all? Thanks for the input.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I think you're on private property right around the first bend, but I may be wrong.
I know there's a small dam on Kirtland Country Club's property that I'd luv to check out.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

The private property starts almost immediately as soon as you move up the east branch. And yes, they are very ticket happy towards anglers


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Shouldn't be handing out tickets unless it is posted private, I would take it to court myself lol


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

I heard bridges are considered a "public easement". Does this mean you can park by any bridge and walk down under it and fish? Just curious.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I know a guy who fished a spot for 10 years and never knew it was private since it wasn't posted. The ranger didn't care and gave him one. To top it off he was there with his young son showing him how to fly fish.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

My buddy owns a stretch from the 90 bridge up. He does post it. His signs get ripped down .


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

I use to park at the small bridge up from Daniels Park. After the freeway bridges. Off to the side is a little pull over spot. I was left a note on my windshield from a Willoughby Hills officer telling me it was private property and no parking allowed. No ticket just a kind note with his name and badge# . Kudos to Will Hills PD. Sucks though because now I have to walk the river bank all the way up to get to some of my favorite spots! This was about 5 years ago.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

has it cleared up at all yet? or the river gone down? im itchin to get back out lol


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

It's at 625. Needs to get closer to 400/375 to clear out


----------



## knalpot (Apr 10, 2015)

good news


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

crestliner TS said:


> I use to park at the small bridge up from Daniels Park. After the freeway bridges. Off to the side is a little pull over spot. I was left a note on my windshield from a Willoughby Hills officer telling me it was private property and no parking allowed. No ticket just a kind note with his name and badge# . Kudos to Will Hills PD. Sucks though because now I have to walk the river bank all the way up to get to some of my favorite spots! This was about 5 years ago.



That was lucky. Private property does not have to be posted in Ohio to cause a sportsman problems. As far as I can determine, everything south(except the Metro Parks) of the Daniels Bridge is private. You may be walking banks of private property to get to more private property up that way!(which could end up meeting officer x first hand) Might try knocking on a few doors to get "written permission", just like deer hunting! (This what a game warden suggested to me....) I stick to the parks, not good at meeting new people (property owners) under such circumstances.


----------

